# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Mountain challenge

## Nwicker60

Jim conquers Africa's highest peak ...after triple heart by-pass

CLIMBING a mountain is a pretty tall order...especially one that is 19341ft  high.
If you have had a triple heart bypass, it makes his Kilimanjaro challenge a good deal more remarkable.
That's  the one Jim Johnston took on and he'll tell you all about it if you  fancy sitting in on an illlustrated talk he is giving at the Norseman  Hotel on Friday night. (November 7.)
The retired head  of Farr Junior Secondary School took on his amazing mountain challenge as part of a fitness programme, following his operation.
His talk, on behalf of the Caithness Heart Support Group, started at 7.30pm  Tea coffee and shortbread will be  served at a charge of £3 which will include a free raffle ticket.

----------

